# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà Hàng Hải Yến - Ngỗng 9 món - Nhà hàng ở Hà Nội

## thuydn

*NHÀ HÀNG HẢI YẾN - NGỖNG 9 MÓN*

Đi ăn ở đâu vừa được vui vẻ, thỏa thích cười nói lại ngon miệng nhi????
 Bạn đang băn khoan đi đâu cho ngày cuối tuần này.
Các bạn không cần phải suy nghĩ về việc đó  *Nhà hàng Hải Yến* khai trương có những chương trình đặc biệt:
Giảm giá 15% tất cả các đồ ăn ( Không bao gồm đồ uống) trong vòng 5 ngày
Các chương trình ca nhạc đặc biệt, đoàn ca sĩ chuyên nghiệp vầ rất nhiều các chương trình khác vào ngày khai trương.
Những món ăn được* nhà hàng Hải Yến* lựa chọn chủ yếu là các món ăn dân tộc phù hợp với khẩu vị người Việt

 Các món gia cầm quen thuộc nhưng được chế biến lạ miệng và hấp dẫn.

Tuy thịt ngỗng không đặc biệt trong  bữa ăn hàng ngày của người Việt nhưng có 1 nhà hàng chế biến món ngỗng  khá lạ miệng và hấp dẫn. Nhà Hàng Hải Yến 2 nằm khiêm tốn trong 1 ngõ ở 3  Hồ Đắc Di, với không gian bài trí không quá cầu kì nhưng sạch sẽ và ấm  áp. Ở đây đi 1 nhóm khảng 6 người, khách sẽ được thưởng thức 1 mâm 9 món 










_tiết canh ngỗng



_








_ngỗng tái chanh_










_ngỗng nướng_









_ngỗng hấp_




Món ăn tuy bình dân nhưng món nào cũng hấp dẫn bởi tên gọi rất bùi tai. Trong thời gian đợi chờ các món được mang ra theo thứ tự: món khai vị rồi đến món lạnh, món nguội, món nóng nóng...rồi món canh xì xụp. 1 mâm này giá 600.000 đồng dành cho nhóm khoảng 5-6 người. 

Ngoài 9 món về Ngỗng, các thực khách còn được thưởng thức tất cả các loại lẩu với giá hấp dẫn:
Chỉ có 200.000 – 250.000 cho xuất 3 – 4 Người ăn
Và 320.00 – 400.00 Cho xuất 6 người ăn





_
Lẩu cá_





 










> Nhà hàng Hải Yến 2
> Số 3 Hồ Đắc Di, Đống Đa, Hà Nội
> Phone: 0438512525-
> Hotline: 0 904080298 - 0933225152
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Nhà hàng Hải Yến*


Cùng khám phá *các nhà hàng ở Hà Nội*- *cac nha hang o Ha Noi*

----------


## lovetravel

giá ổn đó nhỉ? phải tới 1 lần mí đc

----------


## thientai206

ng có bầu chắc thích ăn ngỗng, thịt ngỗng pai tốt hơn trứng ngỗng chứ nhỉ hí hí

----------


## thuty

Nhìn thấy tiết canh đã khoái rồi hơ hơ

----------


## dung89

Đã nghe về ngỗng 9 món nhưng mà mới được ăn ngỗng luộc thôi  :cuoi1:

----------

